# The Demons of LashtÃ« - now available



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 10, 2012)

My short story *The Demons of LashtÃ«* is now available on Amazon for Kindle! If you buy it (it's only a dollar! the best short story dollar you'll spend today!) and like it, please tell your friends, write a review, or just gaze wistfully into the sunset.

Special thanks to Black Dragon for making a place for us to shamelessly pimp our work ;-)


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> My short story *The Demons of LashtÃ«* is now available on Amazon for Kindle! If you buy it (it's only a dollar! the best short story dollar you'll spend today!) and like it, please tell your friends, write a review, or just gaze wistfully into the sunset.
> 
> Special thanks to Black Dragon for making a place for us to shamelessly pimp our work ;-)


I read the short sample page and I'm wondering why it isn't justified. (Fully aligned to both left and right margins.)

It was a pretty good first read and I will consider buying it.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 10, 2012)

Which sample page? The one on Amazon? That's weird, I hadn't noticed that. It's justified when downloaded onto an actual Kindle app, like Kindle for Android or a Kindle (3rd gen), both of which I tested on. I guess the previewer doesn't render things the same way as the actual apps, which is kind of irritating. It's possible that if I put in explicit ALIGN="JUSTIFY" tags in the HTML before converting it, it'll show properly there, and hopefully not affect its appearance in the actual apps.

But rest assured, it looks correct on actual Kindle devices


----------



## Xanados (Jan 10, 2012)

This is what I'm seeing, Benjamin.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I figured. I'll experiment and see if putting in explicit justification in the HTML makes it render properly there. Of course, it takes ~6 hours to update every time you make changes to a published entry in KDP, so testing it is going to be a nightmare.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## aderyn (Feb 4, 2012)

Just read it and I liked the 'twist' . I will be writing a full review of it on Amazon soon.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, thanks!


----------

